# What are these???



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a 20L, with RCS. I have java moss that is flurishing and was supposed to be snail free. I have a lot of snails in other tanks ramshorns, ponds, bladders, MTS so I am fimiliar with their reproduction. In the RCS tank there are all kinds of very small snails between 1/8th & 1/4 pinhead size. I have no clue what they are. They seem to grow very slowly, unless they stay that size. Can anyone tell me what they are? They are not any of the types of snails I already have.

Any help will be appreciated.*c/p*


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm trying to rid one tank of the "pond" snails because they breed so fast. II put native ram snails in it but some of the pond snails
got in on a couple of plants from the LFS. The other tank has only the native ram snails. Slow everything, breeding/growing etc.
In that tank you can see a few spots on the front glass...babies of them. Various sizes but then they disappear till about just larger
than a BB. These "spots" are rather clear, oblong shaped and I never see them move till I go back and they are in another spot.
Trumpet snail seem to act differently from type to type. Some will never be out from the substrate in light.
Since the babiy pond snails still move fast even when small, I think what you have is likely some kind of ram snail.
Tried to get a picture but the camera focuses on what's behind the snail.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I hear you on the pond snails. I have multiple crayfish, s baby pond snails are a great food source.

I have ramshorns, ponds, bladders, and mts and what ever is in the shrimp tank is not any of those. I don't have experience assassin snails. I just want to make sure they will not kill off the shrimp.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Gyraulus sp. or Limpets would be my guess based on description. Pic would definately aid in proper ID.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Well great guess, but not correct. The shells are not flat like a ramshorn snail. I will try to get a photo and post it. They don't seem to be an issue, but I don't want to find out their a problem later.


----------

